
Down with Homework, Say U.S. School Districts - tysone
https://www.wsj.com/articles/no-homework-its-the-new-thing-in-u-s-schools-11544610600
======
yerasame
I'd be concerned for these students about the transition to post-secondary
education, where homework is still largely required for success.

